# a:hover IE Mac Bug, and scrolling bugs



## Perseus (Nov 30, 2005)

It is known that :hover is an issue with IE/Mac 5.2. I am having trouble finding hacks/fixes for this bug. I am using :hover on links. I'll provide the CSS here:



> a:link {
> font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
> color: white;
> text-decoration: none;
> ...



My desired effect is: a link that only displays the underline when the mouse is hovering over the link. This CSS works in Firefox, Safari, Opera, Netscape. What is the workaround?


----------



## Perseus (Nov 30, 2005)

Simply: my hover states dont work in IE/Mac.  I have noticedother webpages have got theirs working, I am not sure as to what errors are causing my problem.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 30, 2005)

That works for me in my sample page:
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<style>
a:link {
font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
color: white; 
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
color: white; 
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
color: white; 
text-decoration: underline;
}
body {
	background-color: black;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<a href="http://www.apple.com">apple</a>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 30, 2005)

Honestly man, if I were you, I wouldn't even bother with getting pages to work right on IE:mac.

It's so outdated, its support is lacking and no one that I know uses it any more.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 30, 2005)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> Honestly man, if I were you, I wouldn't even bother with getting pages to work right on IE:mac.
> 
> It's so outdated, its support is lacking and no one that I know uses it any more.


I'm sure there's still billions of newbies using it on OS 9 and 10.0/10.1


----------



## Perseus (Nov 30, 2005)

HateEternal, yeah I definately feel like saying "screw IE", but then I think, isn't that going against the purpose of using standards? Arrrgggh!!! I mean, secretly,  if I see a Mac person using IE, then I think to myself that they dont really know what they are doing. But that's a totally different argument.


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 30, 2005)

IE Mac is fine with a:hover (it's problem is it doesn't support the hover pseudoclass on ANY other element). So that means the problem is with your code.

And don't abandon IE Mac users. There's still a bazillion of them out there (particularly in schools and design fields where plenty of machines still run OS 9)


----------



## Perseus (Nov 30, 2005)

> And don't abandon IE Mac users. There's still a bazillion of them out there (particularly in schools and design fields where plenty of machines still run OS 9)



I totally agree, that's fine. And I don't exclude them, trust me   We all get frustrated with IE, but that's due to our unmet expectations.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 30, 2005)

Also, whats up with IE and Safari....they dont display all of my content (no scroll bars in safari; so id have to resize to see everything) and IE on PC has a scroll bar but wont display everything. I know I havent used fixed heights anywhere....hmmmm.....


----------



## kainjow (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm glad I don't do web design for a living. I'd kill myself trying to keep the page consistent across every browser.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, it gets crazy sometimes.  In my work area there is a sign that says: "Just blame IE".


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 1, 2005)

Is there any chance we could see a prototype of your site online somewhere? It's significantly easier to debug code if you can read it .


----------



## mw84 (Dec 1, 2005)

<html>
<head>
<style>
a:link {
font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
color: white; 
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
color: white; 
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, serif;
color: white; 
text-decoration: underline;
}
body {
	background-color: black;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<a href="http://www.apple.com">apple</a>
</body>
</html>

This also works for me in IE. I know it sounds obvious but isn't there an option in IE to underline/ not underline links? 

Also ! Although it's a pain sometimes to keep thing's looking good in all browsers. Windows still comes with IE as far as I know, therefore a lot of people still will be using it to view your site. So it is well worth making it compatible contrary to popular opinion. No one knows better than mac users running Safari how irritating it is to go to someone's site who hasn't bothered sticking to web standards.


----------



## ra3ndy (Dec 2, 2005)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> IE Mac is fine with a:hover (it's problem is it doesn't support the hover pseudoclass on ANY other element). So that means the problem is with your code.
> 
> And don't abandon IE Mac users. There's still a bazillion of them out there (particularly in schools and design fields where plenty of machines still run OS 9)



I think the last time it was reported on, mac IE users made up about 4% of mac users (so in total internet terms, that's about .15%).  In other words, not worth the prolonged headache.


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 3, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

> Also ! Although it's a pain sometimes to keep thing's looking good in all browsers. Windows still comes with IE as far as I know, therefore a lot of people still will be using it to view your site. So it is well worth making it compatible contrary to popular opinion. No one knows better than mac users running Safari how irritating it is to go to someone's site who hasn't bothered sticking to web standards.



IE for win as a whole different animal, with different support. Windows is on version 6 while Mac is stuck back with version 5.

This doesn't really have anything to do with adhearing to standards, because neither IE Win or Mac do. If he makes the page w3c strict compliant and validates the css, chances are it will look the same in almost any browser, except for IE.

Even IE Win and Mac disagree on how things are to be rendered and each has support that the other doesn't. For example IE Mac, which is a version older mind you, has support for transparent PNGs where as IE Win doesn't, unless you use one of those lame filters.

It looks to me that Netscape supported OS9 up until 7.1 which means OS 9 users can get a copy of Netscape and browse with a newer browser that supports the standards better.

I simply hate supporting old, crappy software.


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 8, 2005)

HateEternal: yeah, it sucks; but you can't disregard a large number of people that COULD otherwise access your site; just like you can't program purely for Firefox on PCs just because PC users *can* choose it over IE. The best thing to do is have a JavaScript alert on your page if the user agent is MSIE saying that you don't officially support it, but you've done the best you can.

Of course in professional design, that won't cut it either unless there's a security reason the browser is inadequate.


----------



## TechMac (Dec 8, 2005)

Steve Jobs speaking during 1997's MacWorld Expo...

*Apple has decided to have Internet Explorer as its default browser on the Macintosh. *

_*BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*_

*Since we believe in CHOICE, we gonna be shipping other internet browsers on the Macintosh so users can change their default internet browser should they choose to...*

_*YAAAAAAAAY!*_


----------

